# Is this worth $500



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry, but in my area, 500 is far too much. I can pay 300 hundred and get all of that plus daily grooming as well as my own private paddock. Generally, if I'm paying 500/month, they are getting worked or trained in some way as well.


----------



## Juptier (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks that's what my friend said but she doesn't know much about horses thanks though 8)


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

ya i agree about it being to much but i don't live in your area.where I'm from boarding is about $350 an includes all of that.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

i charge abour 160 a month for my 1 boarder for her 2 horses, she never comes to see then and i'm the only one who rides them


----------



## futolympeventer327 (Mar 6, 2007)

Not at all to much in my area (northern california). I pay $575 for a 12x12 stall with a 12x12 paddock attached. My horse is fed hay/alfalfa twice a day grain is extra and his stall is mucked out twice a day. We have 2 arenas one open one partially covered and hot water occasionally when the pipes decide to be nice.


----------



## Juptier (Apr 22, 2007)

what's a paddock where i'm from we change words a lot 
sorry  8)


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

i just have some question..1) do you supply the hay/feed?
2) what is the normal cost around the area for a place like that?...


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

paddock = pasture :wink:


----------



## Juptier (Apr 22, 2007)

Kristy thanks  and englishcowgirl anwser to 1 yes anwser to 2 idk 8)


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> i charge abour 160 a month for my 1 boarder for her 2 horses, she never comes to see then and i'm the only one who rides them


Can I come and board my horses with you?!!? :shock: I pay Â£520 every 28 days for two. Thats about $1000.
I'm emigrating!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

lol meg....i'm the one trying to convince my hubby to get rid of some...lol but not my boarder......cheaper to stay where you are, i could of bought a really good horse with the money i spent on imergation fees


----------



## Ed (Aug 16, 2007)

englishcowgrl said:


> i just have some question..1) do you supply the hay/feed?
> 2) what is the normal cost around the area for a place like that?...


At least in this area, a paddock is a corral.


----------



## Woodland Jumper (Dec 12, 2007)

For my area that is an insane amount. I pay $170 a month which is for pasture board but it also includes hay and grain. My horse eats ALOT so I guess it's a good price. Acerage around here for pasture is $150 and stall from $200-$300 depending on if the barn owner provids feed.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

keep in mind that if you are boarding horses you will want to get with your insurance company. You will need additional coverage.


----------



## Jojo (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't think it's too much. But then again, someone tried to charge me 200 per horse just for keeping my two horses in their field with their horse. I was going to do all the work, and pay for all expenses. I thought THAT was outrages. But 500 a month for nice facilities and full board is reasonable.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmm...500 is a bit overpriced.
If it's very nice then I could see that it may be expensive...but still, 500 is really a bit over-the-top!
Most expensive I've ever heard about was maybe 400 a month.
But hey, if you really think it's a good place, & worth all the money, then go for it.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

So, unfortunatly I haven't read everyone elses posts, but I'd say it really depends on the area where your located. Also, the price of grain (if supplied) and hay is going up - in my area at least.
Pictures would be nice to see, also


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Just remember, most of what you charge should be to cover food, hay, and shavings. Also, make sure people understand that only the feed is included. They will need to pay for additional feed supplements. 

When prices in hay, shavings and feed drop, normally board drops slightly. Same for price increases. 

To determine your price, you just need to take into account some numbers that you can find out through local research. Like I mentioned, find out the prices on feed, hay, and shavings, and account for your labor. Then tack on a bit for the use of the facilities. Having horses around always puts wear and tear on your buildings and fencing. Add it all up and you will basically have your fee.

I pay $360/month for a fairly private place with most of the features you have listed. The owners are very fair though, and I get a pretty good deal for the quality of their feed and hay, not to mention the care my horse gets. At other barns in the area, I could be paying $400-425/month for the same things. 

Just check around with the other boarding barns and look into the prices and qualities of the feed, hay, and shavings in your area.


----------



## luvmystandardbred27 (Oct 24, 2007)

up here in new hampshire that is about a perfect amount for that! i have to pay 750 for full board for 3 horses! it adds up, thats all i have to say.......... :roll: 

my stepmom travels from miami because she is an important businesswoman from royal carribbean cruiseline and she says thats a very good price for that area of florida that you are in if that helps :lol:


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Well here in California boarding is expensive. You should investigate the prices of other facilities in your area and what they offer to get an idea of what is a fair price. Hay and shavings prices are insane right now here! So our boarding fee went up $15 several months ago just because of hay costs.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

we charge 285 a month at our barn and we provide everything you do. The best thing to do is look around and see what other people in your area are charging, because most of it depends on the area. At our barn, we have plenty of hay and paddocks, and we can easily get local bulk loads of sawdust, but other places have to buy expensive hay, get bagged shavings, ect.


----------



## drop_your_reins (Nov 4, 2007)

hmm board in our area is very expensive. I've heard of people paying up to 1000$ a month per horse (i would never pay that much for one horse though!) for 
12 x 12 stall
turnout 
fed x2/day (feed and hay included)
hay, water
mucking daily
indoor/outdoor arena
scheduling vet/farrier (you pay the bill though) 
will groom and/or use in lessons if your away
etc.

The going rate is 500-600 I think anything above that is ridiculous.. we are in a very horse rich country, so the good barns are expensive..


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I pay 350 for my horse and my moms horse to be boarded. Each horse gets a feeding in the stall of 3-5 flakes w/ a scoop of grain at night. She'll feed supplements for us and she provides lime for the stalls. We muck and fill our own stalls but she'll scoop the poop out in the morning if there is a lot. She wont put on and take off blankets. Since I'm not out there often enough and I feel bad leaving a blanket on my guy for a long time so I turn him out without one instead.  They get about a bale or two of hay outside for 6 horses during turnout, its not much its more of a snack. 12x12 stall with a 60 acre pasture. Turnout is from 7am to 4pm. The farrier comes every 6-8wks and we only pay for the trim. The vet comes every three months I think and we only pay the service for our horse. If there is an emergency and we need to call the vet she splits the house call bill with us. She won't mess with our horses without permission unless the horse is injured and needs immediate medical attention otherwise she'll call us and have us take care of it it or get permission. We get our own tack room, with two saddle racks, a blanket rack, and a halter/bridle rack. She prefers halters on the horses until they learn the routine since my horse always goes in the wrong stall but my horse Houdinied his way out of his halter again only this time it was in the pasture so he's halterless until I buy a new one. There is about two or three outdoor arenas, three round pens as well as a indoor arena. I'm not sure the size but it isn't too large. We get to use whatever we want there are only three rules. 1) You can feed snacks and treats just don't mess up her feeding schedule. 2) Fix and move around whatever you like just don't tear down any walls. 3) Close every door behind you.

175 each horse. We get $20 off if we help put cedar in her horses stalls which is only about 5 stalls so that means five wheelbarrows since she has those big old SUPERSIZED wheelbarrows. It's about an hour of work. :] If we've already paid board she'll do something else like worm or pay for a vaccine for our horses for us.


----------



## groovy gurl (Feb 21, 2008)

way to much for 500 you need a covered ring or a grass jumping field with another ring. super barn, top quality feed, a qualified coach on site etc...


----------



## stabledesigner (Feb 22, 2008)

*is it worth it??*

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum.

Without knowing your exact location and what other barns charge, we really can't say. Here in Pa, I wouldn't board at a barn that only charged $500. Most decent barns start closer to $700 and go way up from there. My barn charges full training board of almost $2000 per month.

Where I am from in NC, the average full board goes for $400 and a friends farm in Califorinia starts at $600 and goes up from there.

I guess what I am saying is, do some research and find out what the other barns are charging in your area. Start with the phone book or the internet and call around asking general questions about what they offer and finally what they charge. If you want, ask questions as if you are a new boarder to the area and play dumb.

Only local research will tell you if $500 is the right number for your area.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Where I am $500.00 is the norm, even a little bit on the cheap side for indoor board. You have to look at the area you are in a bit more closely.


----------

